# Backyard Chickadee



## Bobw235 (Jul 11, 2016)

These little birds are fun to watch.  They're fearless and will let you get to with 2-3' of them if you don't move. Caught this on in a tree just outside my back door.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 11, 2016)

Great shots, Bob!


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 11, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Great shots, Bob!



Thanks Annie.  I'm experimenting with shooting in RAW format, then editing in Aurora software.  These little creatures make for a good subject.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 11, 2016)

What beautiful coloring! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 11, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> What beautiful coloring! Thanks for sharing


Glad you like it.  The birds were sitting in a plum tree.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2016)

Beautiful Bob. Which season do they hang out in New England? They winter here in southern Vancouver Island.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 11, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Beautiful Bob. Which season do they hang out in New England? They winter here in southern Vancouver Island.



Thanks Shalimar.  We're fortunate to have these little beauties year round.  This time of year they're bringing the juveniles to the feeders.  They zoom down from the trees, grab a sunflower seed and most of the time fly off to a nearby branch to crack it open.  Often when I'm going to fill the feeders, I'll hear them nearby, almost as if they know I'm re-stocking the food.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Thanks Shalimar.  We're fortunate to have these little beauties year round.  This time of year they're bringing the juveniles to the feeders.  They zoom down from the trees, grab a sunflower seed and most of the time fly off to a nearby branch to crack it open.  Often when I'm going to fill the feeders, I'll hear them nearby, almost as if they know I'm re-stocking the food.


Sounds wonderful Bob. I have never seen a baby chickadee.


----------



## happytime (Jul 15, 2016)

I get alot of humming birds in the summer, we sit in the front yard clicking away. Unfortunatly ,they are all on my other computer so I can't down load them. They will come right up to you ,their not afraid of anything. 
Nice shots Bob.....lindap


----------

